# Cornish rex owner and lover!



## VincentAndMo (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey guys!

I have two Cornish rexes that are my heart and soul. Geronimo, my older boy, is about 4 years old, and he is a blue and white, cuddly boy that can be incredibly goofy but often looks fancy.

[pics removed too big]

And my younger boy is Vincent, and he is about three. He is very loud, has a lot of love in his tiny body, will love anyone and anybody and is the dumb blonde of the family, even though he is technically a ginger.




We reside in little ol' New Zealand, where I work for a cosmetics company and my partner studies. I love our little family! Excited to get to know you all!


----------

